# Gore Race on Sunday = LAME



## jortsKing (Jan 9, 2014)

*gore race on sunday = fame*

Duh, they're just saving us for the main event. Cuz we're heroes, remember? Sunday is better for all the TV and media folks that will be out there capturing our feats of gnarstrength. Personally, I'm gonna use saturday for a trial run on my hair and makeup. Oh and I might harass some SUPpers too. Maybe we can put some kayakers just above radium to mimic the 8 ball action they have at the teva games?? No cancellation, just dedication. This year, we race for fallen comrades!


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Only the slow are worried about what day we race.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm only worried about starting behind a slow poke like Tango.


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

I agree that an 8-Ball SUP race is the way to go. I am historically the slowest paddler on the river and I am not worried about what day the race is, it just kinda messes up my beer drinking schedule on saturday. Maybe one of you sallies will man up this year and try to take my crown. I may be the slowest boat on the river, but I am also the reigning gore race champion in the handpaddler division 3 years running, suck it bitches.


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Not worried about the day we race, more worried about hungover paddlers. And everyone leaving before the results are posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Tim Kennedy (May 28, 2004)

The Gore Race was on a Sunday in the early '90s...1993-1995 for sure.



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Lakota (Jul 17, 2014)

*DNF*

Hey DNF, 

Don't worry about the date and day of the race. It's gonna be a great weekend. I want to re-iterate…weekend. Saturday practice is needed. Sundays are a lot easier to get safety from rafting companies also. Safety is the main reason and to make it easier for people to get there.

TK, thanks for the clarification on history of the Race.


----------



## Lakota (Jul 17, 2014)

*Gore Race Post-Race Announcements*

I want to thank everyone for coming out. We have decided to give all the race prize money to American Whitewater in honor of Beth. Since we obviously had some race finish and timing issues this is what we decided to do instead. But...it looks like we will be able to come up with some race times to at least see how you stacked up. One of the photographers was at Kirshbaum and each photo was time stamped. It will be accurate but will be slightly above the normal finish. We will at least know that the participants were still paddling at this point. This is all I can offer and next year we will make sure the finish is defined for racers and our timer. Sorry for any confusion or frustration, but like I said in the pre-race meeting, it's not all about the race but the experience of the weekend and paddling hard together.


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I won.


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

TonyM said:


> I'm pretty sure I won.


haha tony since I couldn't make it this year I know you defiantly won the amputated category.


----------

